# So this happened yesterday



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Glad you are OK..._
A little battered body sore...who expects to be laid out over the saddle cantle is not "comfy" no matter what kind of saddle it is.:frown_color:
Bet the horse was as spooked by your reaction as you were to his...
Wonder if he got bit by a nasty bug and it startled him as it suddenly hurt so...
Probably never know unless you find blood or a welt today or yesterday..


If allowed to take, try Advil or Ibuprofen instead of Tylenol.
Advil works on muscle, tendon and bone issues...
Tylenol works differently and not better I've found for things like this...
Not everyone can take Advil or similar if they have certain medical conditions or medications taken.
_Check first..._



_Either way, feel better and so glad you were able to share this adventure with us injury free and just sore._
:runninghorse2:..
_jmo..._


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Yes, indeed, thank u and I am very thankful that I am relatively unscathed!

My friend thought maybe something bit him also. That does make sense, Arabians are more 'thin skinned' and supposedly feel bites more intensly. He had a few bite whelps on him afterwards also. We both had sprayed our boys well before riding. Yes, I agree and wondered if my weird riding position added to his desire to take off or if I inadvertently goosed him with a calf or heel when it happened, but Im not aware of that happening.




horselovinguy said:


> _Glad you are OK..._
> If allowed to take, try Advil or Ibuprofen instead of Tylenol.


Thank u so much for the very good advice. However I am on medications that probably make NSAIDs unadvisable for me, so I'm using Tylenol until I can get an answer from my Doctor if I can take them in addition to the Baby Aspirin and Rx blood thinner that I take daily. Sure wish that I'd had the foresight to ask that before I needed any NSAIDs or that they had educated me about it without me asking. I do have a former bottle of muscle relaxer that I can use if it gets that bad but so far I'm slowy improving as the day goes on.

thanks so much for your kind reply

Fay


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Sounds like bald faced hornets. Little bees that live underground and are ferocious! I'd rather run into bears than those things.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Dixie's one bolt was stepping in ground hornets; nest. The she was acting really oddly. I finally got off and realized she had a stinger stuck in her. She wouldn't let me tough it, but finally I got a stick and managed to get it off without getting bitten. I couldn't really fuss at her for nipping at me - never made contact - because she was in pain. Once it was out, she was back to her normal self.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input. It's sounding more like being stung to me, something especially painful like the hornets that you mention. Matter of fact, I got stung in the barn earlier that morning and it stung like a son-of-a-gun, had me saying a few choice words and shaking my hand (not sure that was helpful but it was instinctual..lol). He/she got me right on the top of my hand. Sonny will sometimes run in the pasture to try to escape stinging flies, etc. and has wanted to trot under saddle at different times when horseflies or bot flies are obviously tormenting him. Even though my friend or I saw any insects, I'm thinking a ground nest of hornets was probably the cause of his bolting. Whew, now I'm extra thankful that none stayed after him so he easily stopped for me, or that I didnt get stung.

And people say they are 'just' a trail rider. It's tough out there, and takes a lot of horsemanship skills as well as a reliable horse!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As soon as you said he's never done it and then started to explain it, I thought he got stung too. Poor dude! Scared his mama by accident!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'd always assumed that if he ever got into a hornets nest or bee swarm that he would run, but I never, ever imagined that I would end up riding 'Man from Snowy River going down the cliff' style as a result! Or that I would be confused and disoriented as to what was happening. Just weird and kinda terrifying in hindsight.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Well done for staying on. I wouldn’t really call it a bolt if he stopped after a few strides. Just reframe it in your mind as little hustle and you won’t dwell on it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If this is the first time it's happened in 10 years, it'll probably be another 10 years before it happens again. I wouldn't worry about it.


**shrug** I'm guessing something bit him or something, that set him off. Or poked by a stick hard enough it felt like a bite. Or a ghost bit him. Who knows! That's what makes horses, horses.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad you're ok. I, or I should say we, ran into those ground hornets one time. It is not an experience I care to repeat. In fact, there's a 8-9 mile loop trail where I do most of my riding that goes along a river and it's very pretty. I haven't taken that trail since I heard last year of some riders running into ground hornets. But I'm not sure that's what got your horse. They usually get the second rider, not the first. And I think your horse would've run for a longer distance. Maybe a lone wasp, or bee. Happy trails and stay alert on the saddle, always.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Funny. My horse gave his first I-wanna-bolt today, too. Just a stride or two and he came back to listening to me and slowed. He didn't lay me back (I've had that happen, too), just that sudden jump forward at top speed that's totally unexpected. 

The horse and deer flies are horrid here, so I just figured he got bit by something.

Something in the air?


----------

